# 1 st time using pellets for smoking and using my uds



## exhaustedspark (Sep 5, 2011)

Found  a heck of a deal on 2 22 1/2 in weber grates and pellets so i figured i would test drive the pellets with a pc of holy metal.

After smoking for 1 hr with no problem i decided to smoke up 10 lbs of american sliced and swiss cheese.

Smoked 4 hrs not stop and never got above 90*.

Love my new toys.














This is what was left of the pellets after 5 hrs burn. 1 hr test and 4 hrs smoken cheese.







Here is the cheese. Tast great rite out of the smoker. Will tast better after fridge over night and much better in a couple weeks If it lasts that long wich i doubt it.







This is the pellets i used. Got them for around $4.50 per bag. I dont know if that is a good price or not.







Blessings to all and have a safe Labor day week end.

Karl


----------



## exhaustedspark (Sep 5, 2011)

This is the UDS i am building.







That strip around is a Ace Bandage. It kept the lid from sliding around as i do not have a collar tacked on the inside for the lid yet.

What can i say i was hungry for some smoked cheese.

All three 3/4 in holes wide open and ball valve closed and as you can see the exhaust wide open.

Outside temp approx 90* inside temp only a couple Deg higher. Never got above 93*

Karl


----------



## venture (Sep 5, 2011)

Looks good.  I haven't tried American.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## exhaustedspark (Sep 5, 2011)

Tnx Venture.

It sure made things easier as with the big chief i had to change the sawdust every hr and constantly watch the temp.

Its a great succuss for cold smoking.

Karl


----------



## oregon smoker (Sep 5, 2011)

great info, but here is the question.. sliced cheese, just layed out or do you have in a holder and then how long?

tom


----------



## exhaustedspark (Sep 6, 2011)

Oregon Smoker said:


> great info, but here is the question.. sliced cheese, just layed out or do you have in a holder and then how long?
> 
> tom


I used to wrap in cheese cloth but that was mainly to hold together and not melt all over the place as i was using a big chief smoker. With the pellet burner i use and one like the Amaz-n smoker the temp did not go higher then 90-93

I sliced the cheese and then just peeled back how thick i wanted the fingers of cheese.

No wrapping. Probably took 3 to 4 hrs of boring wrapping out of the equation.







Just peel off the thickness you want and then set on grate. I am using the Weber grates inside my uds

This is what i used to do each and every pc (Finger)

. 
	

		
			
		

		
	













These were done for 4 hrs. Next i will do for 5 hrs. I turned a couple over so you can see the bottom. They were all like that across 2 racks. No hot spots and no thicker smoke channels

I love smoke flavor. Lots of smoke Flavor
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I have been reading a lot of posts that insist that the cheese is Bitter out of the smoker and i can only guess but i think it is because they are using an insulated smoker (MES) and even with the Amaz-N it is getting hot in side the smoker and making the cheese sweat. Hence kinda like taking a swig out of a bottle of liquid smoke.

I believe you have to keep the temp down below and at 85 to 95* Max.

You do need some heat to melt the slices together and of course you don't have to worry about that if you are using real brick cheese instead of the sandwich wannabe cheese.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





But it is a lot cheaper and does taste great.

Happy smoken

Karl


----------



## exhaustedspark (Sep 6, 2011)

PS

I do like it rite out of the smoker when warm but i think it taste better after it is cold. That could be because we always refridge our cheese and it does seem to taste better the older you let it sit.

I am guilty though of not having any last longer the a couple of weeks.

I have a couple of sons at  home and there friends and in-laws and outlaws that when they know i am smoken they just seem to show up. That's one of the reasons for making a bigger smoker.

Happy smoken

Karl


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 6, 2011)

The cheese looks great Karl!

Nice color!


----------

